# Which cards for 7D II?



## xps (Dec 30, 2015)

I am looking for new CF/SDHC cards for the 7DII.

Which one to use? Which works best with the 7DII? Staying with SanDisk? 
Which one should I prefer for wildlife for fast shotseries? Do I need superfast speed for clearing the cam memory?

Should I buy an Wlan-card for the sdhc-slot?
Or is it better to use an sdhc-card on the 7Dii?

Much thanks for your advice


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

It all depends on one factor...... Do you do high speed bursts of pictures?

The 7D2 buffer will hold about 19 shots of RAW+JPG. As long as you are not doing bursts longer than that it really does not matter which card you use....

If you are shooting video, just make sure the card is class 10 (or better).

If you are doing bursts, the faster the card the better.... but make sure you are looking at the write speed. A lot of cards advertise the read speed and the write speed is considerably slower.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have only recently bought my 7D2 and haven't had the opportunity to really ring it out. However mucking about around the house I found that with the second Lexar 1000x 32GB CF card from my 1DX I could get 45+ shots at 9fps before the 7D2 slowed - good enough for me!
I believe the current Lexar 1066 CF cards may be a touch better. SDHC - don't know or care as they are just too slow for me and 32GB (CF card) is more than enough capacity for my uses. Perhaps others here will know more about these cards.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 30, 2015)

Forgot to mention - this site may help:

http://www.cameramemoryspeed.com/canon-7d-mark-ii/fastest-sd-cf-card-comparison/


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 30, 2015)

I use the Lexar Professional 1066x UDMA 7 CF cards. When I was also using a SD card it was the Lexar Professional 400x C10 U1 card. Since I switched to Raw only (instead of Raw + jpeg), I now just shoot with the CF card and leave the SD slot empty. Even with the fast CF card the fps drop once the buffer is full, but it clears out pretty rapidly. I suspect the only time you'll notice a performance difference is if you regularly fill the buffer.


----------



## john1970 (Dec 31, 2015)

I use Lexar Professional x1066 cards or Sandisk Extreme Pro 160 MB/sec cards. 

Here is a link comparing card speeds in the Canon 7D MKII:

http://www.cameramemoryspeed.com/canon-7d-mark-ii/fastest-sd-cf-card-comparison/


----------



## xps (Dec 31, 2015)

Much thanks! 

I can get the SanDisk Extreme Pro 160MB/s CF Card cheaper. 

Does anybody know, if the 64GB version is as fast as the 32GB version?

I´m going to travel to south America in afew weeks. So I will take 128GB storage with me on the booked daytrips. (4x32 or 2x64)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 31, 2015)

xps said:


> Much thanks!
> 
> I can get the SanDisk Extreme Pro 160MB/s CF Card cheaper.
> 
> ...



Are half of them for backups? I'd take a 64GB SD card and write jpeg files to it. It will hold all of the raw files that 128 GB of CF cards will hold, so you will have backups in case something happens to one of the other cards. I'd get 2 64GB CF cards and one 64GB SD card. A third backup to a portable hard drive, or uploading them to the cloud daily, if possible, is a good idea. Things do get stolen, so think about a strategy such as leaving a backup card in your room, or mailing one each day back home. Depending on your strategy, that will decide what to get.

I could likely go thru 64GB a day with a 7D MK II, so you might want more.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 31, 2015)

xps said:


> Much thanks!
> 
> I can get the SanDisk Extreme Pro 160MB/s CF Card cheaper.
> 
> ...



I believe that they are the same speed....

Some travel advice for you.... Insure your gear and do NOT keep your memory cards in your camera bag. That way, if it "walks away from you", insurance eventually pays up for the gear and you do not loose all your images.

Your battery charger will work on all AC voltages and frequencies, but you will probably need an adaptor to use the local style of plug... you should be able to pick up the adaptor at almost any electronics store....

A small P/S camera is great for those areas/crowds where a DSLR is too awkward or conspicuous.

Before you go, trade camera straps with an older or obsolete model. Rather than have your strap proclaim to the world (thieves) that you have a brand new and expensive 7D2, let it shout out that you have a T3i or something else less tempting....


----------



## xps (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you for all replies! 2 64GB CF SanDisk extreme pro cards are now ordered, an 64gb sd sandisk too.


----------



## xps (Jan 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Much thanks!
> ...


Thanks.
I own an universal charger with some different plugsand, as I have senn in some countries, works fine.
On my last US holiday trip, my bag has been stolen, yes I learned from that and now I own an belt with two safty-pouches on it. And an unlabled safty backpack (looks like an cheap no-name product, but consists of knife-resistant tissues and has anti-theft zippers...) for camera and lenses.

The tip with the changed strap is +1000. I have been using in the US an strap that is labled 50D. (But that was an mistake, as the camereas there are named Rebels  )

By the way: My son had some attention as he uses straps that are labled: Eos 5D Mark IV and Eos 3D ;D So he got himself shot by several photographers and two journalists followed him last year and tried to get some information about this "test camera" in the wild


----------



## LukasS (Jan 1, 2016)

xps said:


> I am looking for new CF/SDHC cards for the 7DII.
> 
> Which one to use? Which works best with the 7DII? Staying with SanDisk?
> Which one should I prefer for wildlife for fast shotseries? Do I need superfast speed for clearing the cam memory?



1) For 7DII you should buy as fast card as you can afford - there will be buffering 
2) 64GB is lowest usable (if you're shooting for more than few hours)
3) UDMA CF will be little faster than SD

I own and use exclusively with this camera:
CF: Sandisk Extreme PRO 160MB/s UDMA7 64GB - terrific card. Had before it Lexar (1066x AFAR) but it broke twice within 3 first three weeks (first one within 2 weeks, second copy within one week). No problem with Sandisk at the moment (few months).
SD: Lexar Proffessional 150MB/s SDXC 1000x 64GB

Both allow me to catch up to 3,5k RAW images on each card, and it takes around 55 images before the camera starts buffering and slows down (CF and SD).


----------

